# Weightlifting/fitness anyone?



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

I started to "witness the fitness" again. Since my community center re-opened the gym after the Summer holidays, I've been there maybe some 10 times (this means 2-3 times per week). On beginning of the month, I wieghted more than 70 kilograms, now I have only 67. It is a good sign, I hope. And really I feel stronger and it's quite obvious.

Now the question is, what is the correct nutrition? I try to eat at least three times a day and to pattern the meals correctly to gain all needed chemicals. Right after the excerse, I drink a half litre of fruity milk to take the proteins, after returning home I eat some fruit and mostly some more extensive dinner. I also add regulary (gym, no-gym) pills like Zinc, Calcium, Magnesium, viatmin ABC, Fish Fat, etc...

Has anyone here experinece with gym/weightlifting's correct form of intaking nutrients? Any help greatly appreciated. 


Pisis


----------



## plan_D (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't go to the gym but I keep myself fit. I run two miles every morning and work out at home. It's much cheaper.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I don't go to the gym but I keep myself fit.


-I also tried to work out at home but there it's allways shit. Gym is irrecoverable - you cannot keep yourself dilating only with pushups or handbells. 



plan_D said:


> I run two miles every morning and work out at home.


-Running is a commendable!



plan_D said:


> It's much cheaper.


-I got it for free!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2005)

First u have to figure out what ur goal is Pisis... Do u want to be bigger and stockier, or trim it down and be ripped.... U cant do both....

I can tell u all u want, just be more specific...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

Bigger of course, hehe. But also to rip off the fat a bit.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2005)

To get bigger, u need to do the following...

Eat ALOT of protein, ALOT....

Use heavier weights than ur normally used to... Heavy enough that u can only do 4-5 reps urself... Get in 3-4 sets with 6-8 reps each set....

Eat alot of protein... If ur wondering how much, ur not eating enough....

You want to be in pain when u are done... U'll need someone to spot u and assist in getting those 8 reps....

Eat smaller meals many many times a day, 6 times or so.... Ur body will metabolize the food u eat alot more efficiently this way, getting all the protein and vits/mins, rather than it going out ur ass.........

To get bigger, ur going to gain some fat Pisis.... Fact of life.... Use a 6 month plan and after 4 months of weight and mass gaining, then switch ur routine up and burn off the unwanted fat, and ripped u shall be......

For protein intake, I recommend Tuna Fish, Hard Boiled Eggs and Supplemental Protein Powder... Beans are a good sourse as well if u like em.... I used to eat 4 cans of Tuna a day....

Carbs arent that big a deal right now... U'll get enough of them from all the other foods u intake, but eat all the Pasta u can... It will help ur tiny little Czech ass gain weight...

STAY AWAY FROM CANDY AND SWEET FRUITS.... Grapefruit is OK and works well with the Tuna...

Keep extremely well hydrated... Alot of H20.... The more water u drink, the less ur body will retain....


----------



## trackend (Sep 14, 2005)

My diet is crap Les, I used to do a bit of Gym work but got pissed off with posers they would strut around then go outside and have a cigerette so it was nothing to do with health just what they looked like and the Body Builders would stuff steroids then become over agressive and get pissed off cause there sex life went tits up.
I have started to look at my eating habits and I really need to change them I also have joined a weekly speed walking group the old boy who runs it has just competed in 3 marathons over a 5 day period so he seems to have a fair idea on keeping trim. 
But I reakon if any fella on this site has any ideas on fitness and toning I would have thought it would be you Les. Just dont get me eating mountains of pasta I like it but not that much and I have no intentions of doing any route marches again.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2005)

The massive amounts of pasta and protein are strictly for GAINING weight and muscle mass.......

As far as supplements go, there are alot of things u can take, but remember, anything ur body doesnt metabolize comes right out ur ass... Amino Acids are excellent for both mass and ripping... Panethoic Acid, Ginsing, Bee Pollen, Red Clover, Niacin, ect ect...

Speed walking is SOOOOOOOO much better for u than runing.... U actually burn more calories with a proper speed walk than jogging....

I go to the gym all the time, and I see these idiot 'roiders everyday... There is a certain value to posing in mirrors, flexing those muscles.. It adds confidence and motivates u to continue the workout...

To alleviate the cramping, eat a banana before working out, or a supplemental potassium product....


----------



## plan_D (Sep 14, 2005)

I just do the two mile run to keep me at a fitness level that's acceptable. I can do it, and that's all I need. I have a really fast metabolism and everything I eat (which is a lot), I burn off. I also skip for 30 minutes a day, keeps me light on my feet. And stretch a lot, naturally...helps with the running.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2005)

I did leave out the stretching part.... U HAVE TO STRETCH OUT PRIOR TO LIFTING....

Skipping is great for a cardio workout... Running is bad on the knees and ankles, but if it works for u, go for it....


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Les! Very very appreciated!

I do it as follows:

4-6 series per 10-15 repetes
1) 50% - warmup
2) 80% - start
3) max (4) + 5) max)
6) 80% - finish pump

- I have a buddy for assistance
- I follow the rule "no pain no gain" (very often I have a redout during the maximum peaks)
- I try to (not allways succesful...) eat before and RIGHT after the workout

Now some questions/remarks:
- I drink at least one bottle (1,5 litre) of water during the excersise itself (without refilling I start to breath badly)
- I wear two layers (not allways) - under (to absorb the sweat) and upper (to not let out the muscle heat)

Is it fine?


Thanks for your help!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2005)

Too many sets, and too many reps.... U are on a program to rip up current muscle mass, not gain mass....

U dont need to warm up... Thats what the stretching accomplishes....


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> U dont need to warm up... Thats what the stretching accomplishes....



I stretch very little...




> Now some questions/remarks:
> - I drink at least one bottle (1,5 litre) of water during the excersise itself (without refilling I start to breath badly)
> - I wear two layers (not allways) - under (to absorb the sweat) and upper (to not let out the muscle heat)


This fine?

And I quite don't understand the sentence: "Keep extremely well hydrated... Alot of H20.... The more water u drink, the less ur body will retain...." Retain what?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Never done a days exercise in my life.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2005)

Your body retains water in ur cells, in the event u get dehydrated... By constantly keeping ur body overhydrated, ur body realizes it doesnt need the extra cellular water, and uses that water up, thereby decreasing the amount of water actually stored in ur body...

Wierd I know, but in laymans terms, its the best I can do lol...

The clothing is fine, although I usually carry a towel to absorb the sweat, and wear as little as possible, shirt-wise... Mkae sure to wipe down the equipment after u use it.... I hate when dudes leave thier smelly ass sweat all over the place...

U have got to learn to stretch dude.... Its a priority... Spend 15 minutes prior to the workout stretching and bending, do some pushups ect ect.... U'd be amazed at how much difference it makes to ur workout, plus it might save u from a nasty injury....

U should be using a shit load of weight Pisis... More than ur used to using if u want to get bigger...


----------



## plan_D (Sep 14, 2005)

It's called "over-drive" or at least that's what we knew it as in Physical Education. If you think it's 100% of your effort, you push it harder. Pushing to your limit just keeps you the same, pushing beyond it is the only way to get better at it. 

I stretch for AT LEAST 15 minutes before my run. Being flexible reduces the friction on my muscles as the they don't pull on each other as much and leg movement is easier. I also stretch for like 10 minutes afterwards to cool down, and you stretch more when you're hot. Then after a 5-10 minute rest I proceed to 30 minute skipping, alternating through my feet...one to the other and so on. I'm more for basic cardio and flexibility than anythin'

Just givin' some information in my exercise.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Your body retains water in ur cells, in the event u get dehydrated... By constantly keeping ur body overhydrated, ur body realizes it doesnt need the extra cellular water, and uses that water up, thereby decreasing the amount of water actually stored in ur body...
> 
> Wierd I know, but in laymans terms, its the best I can do lol...
> 
> ...



Oh, now I got it. Thx. 

And sure I use the dress only once - then it goes to smell-bin... I also hate people who stink in the gym - it makes you so much disturbed...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2005)

Dont worry about stinkin in a gym... Ur supposed to stink... Its the left over liquid sweat that u want to make sure gets cleaned off the equipment after u use it...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

I generally don't, cuz I'm almost allways there alone or with my frined who stinks also so it's equal.


----------



## JCS (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, I dont go to the gym, but I ride at least 20 miles at least 3 times a week on my bike, 80 push ups every night, as many pull ups as I can do every other day, and as many crunches as I can do every day (usually around 90-100) Now all I gotta do is start running...


----------



## Udet (Sep 14, 2005)

My method:

*(1) Liquids:* only water -lots of it-, jamaica (the best) and natural juices.

*(2) Food:* (i) zero pork; (ii) beef once a week (strictly); (iii) sea food at will -shrimps, lobster, all kinds of fish, oysters, scallops-; (iv) fruit and vegetables; (iv) zero -utterly strict- junk food and drinks: burgers, fries, hot-dogs, tacos, chips, cookies, candies, coca-cola, pepsi, etc.

Main snack: pitted prunes.

*(3) Sports:* 

(i) Swimming (daily) 5 kilometers -no rest, all the way from 0 to 5km-.

(ii) Sea surfing (religion): at least 3 months of the year -continuous vacation period when I move to the beach- and every weekend that allows it when I am not on vacation.

(iii) Capoeira: From monday to friday (two hours) since my arrival to Mexico -4 years-.

(iv) Football (soccer): I am the attacker of team here. (Game scheduled every sunday)

Zero drugs. Zero tobacco.

Beer/alcohol: red wine (a daily glass at lunch). Tequila, vodka or rum are ok when on goth/industrial night parties. Hardly any beer.


----------



## Erich (Sep 14, 2005)

weight training for what ? casual or competivness. Impress the women or doing it to supposedly stay fit till you are well past 100 ?

It will not work for your needs as in the Muscle man mags unless you have the born genetics and that has everything to do with it. I'm a trained cyclist and from the pics you have seen of me on this forum you can tell I am of lean build. i do not pretend to be mr. macho but even if I worked out hard my upper body like I used to before nam i still couldn't get myself like "those" guys could. On the other hand I do know what I am capable of een at an old fart age of over 50years and theat is using what I have for a hard training workout on the bike.

keep at it but don't let it be a god

speakaing of high carbs of 35 % or more, realize that any intensive and very hard workout will burn calories like you have never imagined, thus absorbing quick carbs like energy drinks and carbo food bars is a natural to replace lost muslce, yes you will lose muscle by burning it too hard, and the increase in latic acid flow ~ this coauses the burning in the muscles that you are or will be all too familiar with in a short amount of time.
include complete days of rest. My regime is 5 days a wekk cycling from 25 to 65 miles with a 100 mile century thrown in possibly 1 per month. just because I am burning up thousands of calories and even with all the water/energy drink and carbos/proteins I take the muscles need beneficial rest.............it is all important unless you don't mind 'bonking' and blowing your body apart with a brief inclusion of hospital time

v/r E ~


----------



## kiwimac (Sep 15, 2005)

I used to lift in the heavy-weight class. I found good old fashioned skipping (jumping rope for our friends in the US) to be about the best Cardio-vascular exercise. Pisis are you wanting to lift competitively or simply increase your fitness?

Kiwimac


----------



## plan_D (Sep 15, 2005)

I have heard that 10 minutes of skipping as around equal of 30 minute running. Something in that region.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 15, 2005)

I just want to increase my fitness.

I used to work out unregulary between my 15th-18th year but then I had a mouch for two years and then I started kickbox and after gaining some skills you have to gain also some fitness points unless you want your limbs to be crippled.............


----------



## Erich (Sep 15, 2005)

make sure you hit the cross country ski slopes this winter. most probably the best workout of all muscle groups known to man.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2005)

i thought swimming was?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 15, 2005)

Nope, X-country skiing is probably the best.... That and getting laid by 3 chicks at once.....


----------



## Pisis (Sep 15, 2005)

got only one....


----------



## kiwimac (Sep 16, 2005)

FWIW, I also reccomend swimming laps, used to be able to do 5 or so kilometres at one time (NOTE, that was 27-odd years ago when I were young and foolish.)

Kiwimac


----------



## Pisis (Sep 16, 2005)

I play tennis, soccer (during Summer) and hockey (when the ice is on) from time to time and during the entire Summer holidays I do swimming every day.

In winter, I'm more used to Downhill Ski then Cross country...


----------



## JCS (Sep 16, 2005)

Udet said:


> (2) Food: (i) zero pork; (ii) beef once a week (strictly); (iii) sea food at will -shrimps, lobster, all kinds of fish, oysters, scallops-; (iv) fruit and vegetables; (iv) zero -utterly strict- junk food and drinks: burgers, fries, hot-dogs, tacos, chips, cookies, candies, coca-cola, pepsi, etc.



Jeeez! I'd literally die of starvation if I was on that diet...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 17, 2005)

some nice meat and a glass or two of fine cold beer is a must!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

I have to go to the Gym and work out every day. ON Mondays, Wednsdays, and Fridays I normally go running and I run 3 to 5 miles. ON Tuesdays and Thursdays I actually go to the Gym and lift weights, do push ups, and sit ups. I hate working out though. I would much rather be a couch potatoe but I do not want to get fat and the army makes me do it so I do.


----------



## Archangel (Sep 18, 2005)

then only real fitness i do is delivering newspapers every morning 
and i keep my weight due to gaming  ( well.. mainly because i forget to eat something ^^ )


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 18, 2005)

Too bad u and I couldnt play hockey together Pisis... If I could catch u, I'd clobber u....

I go to the gym 3 times a week, fast walk and stair climb, go to Bushidokan twice a week, and argue with my wife all week long...

And meats are a very poor source of protein.... Fish is better and so are beans...


----------



## plan_D (Sep 18, 2005)

I bet the arguing with the wife is your greatest exercise, eh, les? 

On the protein bit, I eat tuna and mackeral all the time. Freakin' love the stuff.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2005)

mmmm beans......


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 18, 2005)

pD, good on ya... I eat seafood all the time.... Best thing in the world for ya... Just ask all those 110 year old Japanese.......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2005)

i like cod and fish fingers if they count?


----------



## plan_D (Sep 18, 2005)

I'll eat tuna straight out of the can most of the time. It's 20 something percent protein!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 18, 2005)

As long as they aint fried, which just about 90% of all things British are....

We eat alot of Redfish, Red Snapper, Grouper, Blackfish, Cobia, Flounder.... Love em all......

Too bad theres no Bluefish down here in the Gulf of Mexico....


----------



## plan_D (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, the cod and "fish fingers" are fried. They're no f*ckin' good for you. But all the fish I eat isn't. I'll most be eating tuna, mackeral and sardines. And anything exotic that might find its way from the fish market into my house.


----------



## JCS (Sep 18, 2005)

I eat clams, scallops and tuna now and then but thats about it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2005)

pD why'd you put the fish fingers in brackets??


----------



## plan_D (Sep 18, 2005)

First off, they're not brackets they're speech marks. The reason I did so was because to Americans they're fish sticks, and also they're not a kind of fish (although they're normally cod).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2005)

I love Seafood also especially Flounder, Grouper, Mackeral, Red Snapper, Squid, Lobster, Shrimp, King Crab, Oysters, Muscles..... I will eat anythign that comes from the ocean....okay almost anything before Lanc makes some smart ass remark.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 19, 2005)

I can freely agree with all you - Sea Food is called "The Gifts of Sea" in Czech language. And so is. 

My favorite is Tuna, Lobster, Shrimps and Salomon. Yesterday I was on a wedding and I ate like 1Kg of Salomon there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah I love Salmon. When I finally move to Alaska I am going to do some Salmon fishing and smoke it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

I hate seafood. Foul. After this weekends walk though my stomach has toughened up a lot...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 19, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Salmon fishing and smoke it.



I thought fish are used as meal not cigars


----------



## Pisis (Sep 20, 2005)

A question directed at Les: Today I've been to gym for more than 2 hours and did all types of excersises but I see no accomplishment at all. I only feel like I've been taking two semi-filled bags from my local supermarket... what's the fuck up?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't like excercising... 

Anyways, I need to work on my arms and chest, so I guess I'll have to start sometime...


Anyways, I did a month of cross country running daily in the summer. I now know what the stupidest sport ever created is. Running for the sake of running? No thanks.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 20, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Running for the sake of running? No thanks.



I heard that! I only run now if someone is shooting at me, which doesn't happen now, so you get the idea.

I get on a treadmill and power walk. I also swim.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 20, 2005)

Pisis, did ur arms feel stiff and sore, were u exhausted??? The thing is, u cant work every part of ur body in 1 day... U itemize certain muscle groups and do them on a certain day, then other parts on another...

Here is a workout example of someone trying to gain muscle mass and body weight...

Monday
Stretch
Biceps- 3x sets straight curls, 3x sets curl bar curls, 3x sets isolation curls
Triceps- 3x sets triceps press downs, 3x sets horizontal flex, 3x sets isolation presses

Tuesday
Stretch
Cardio and stomach work till u puke................

Wednesday
Stretch
Chest- 3x sets flat bench press, 2x sets incline bench, 2x sets decline bench, 3x sets dumbell press, 3x sets butterfly curls
Shoulders- 3x sets side raises, 3x sets foward raises, 3x sets back raises

Thursday
Stretch
Cardio and stomach till u puke................

Friday
Stretch
Trapezious- 4x sets neck crunches (HEAVY WEIGHT!)
Legs- 4x sets squats, 3x sets leg presses, 3x sets calf raises

Saturday
Stretch
Cadio and stomach till u puke............

Sunday
HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Monday starts it all over.......

You HAVE to be using very heavy weight, more than ur accostumed to using... U want to be screaming and sweating ur ass off by the third set... U want to be getting 4-5 reps WITH an assist from ur partner... SCREAMING AND GRUNTING!!!!!!!!!! 

By the time u are done with each days workout, u want to feel pumped up, muscles full of blood and gorging.... U want to feel a burning and pain... Pain is good if its from soreness.... Do not proceed if u feel someting is damaged.... (tendons/ligaments ect)

U also have to be eating.... ALot! Protiens and more protiens... Many times a day, not 3 big meals.... Read my previos posts again Pisis....

While I can show u my recommendation, u have to find what works for u.... The basics are here in this post... Research some work out techniques for the major body parts... U HAVE TO BURN THOSE MUSCLES UP TO GET BIGGER....

When u burn em up, they regenerate and get bigger.... Alot of water and protiens aid in this process......

If u aint hurting, u aint doin it right...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 21, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Pisis, did ur arms feel stiff and sore, were u exhausted???


 Both yes and no. I did really big weights (60+ kg on the bench...) so I had hard times but I had also big pauses... 



lesofprimus said:


> The thing is, u cant work every part of ur body in 1 day...


 I did more like chest, arms and back/shoulders



lesofprimus said:


> U also have to be eating.... ALot! Protiens and more protiens... Many times a day, not 3 big meals....


 I do at least two Tunas a day, some bananas, red beans, fruit, vegetables, baguettes... But yesterday I did only two baguettes and mackrell paste with three bulges before the workout... And than just the dinner. Maybe it was cuz lack of food...?


----------



## Pisis (Sep 21, 2005)

BTW, should I work out in the Gym every day except Sunday??? That's impossible due to my Schedule....


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 21, 2005)

Did u see the post up above???? Day on, day off, day on, day off....

Ur body needs the chance to rebuild tissues that u beat up from ur workouts.... Thats why u only work certain body parts once a week....


----------



## Pisis (Sep 21, 2005)

so you meant at home - wjhat's the best excersie for the stomach then? in czech its called sit-lay - you put your hand on your backhead and swing from sit position to lay position...


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2005)

Pisis don't expect any changes visually for about 6 weeks unless you are one animal of a brute ! Always found sit ups to be especially effective for that neat 6-pack look. and weather you do it from the floor up or useing a big ball behind your back and bending over it or doing a reverse.

innermix with running and weight training. Cross training is what you need. As Les has said take aday off at least 1-2 times a week and drink a carbo drink to replace the acids burning in your muscles


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 21, 2005)

There are many many excercises for the stomach... Unfortunatly, they all hurt and burn like Hades.......

Sit ups are what we call them, but dont put ur hands behind ur head.... Cross them across ur chest when doing them...

Also leg lifts are good for the lower abs...

Many many different excercises,,, Do a search on the web for differntsd kinds of workouts... Very easily refrenced....


----------



## Pisis (Sep 22, 2005)

OK, I just ate 2 cans of tuna and I'm off for the gym now.........


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 23, 2005)

Aw heck! I've really let myself go in the last couple of years - too much Guinness, pies, and cigarettes. 

When I was 15-16 I was a very good cross-country runner, and I used to walk up the hills around my grandparents like a mountain goat. 

Despite my 10 a day habit, I can still walk up hills here in Bristol without any problems, but I'm now wondering when it's all going to catch up with me and I end up a fat wheezy git. 

Reading this thread is making me think that I should do something to nip that in the bud while I can.


----------



## Erich (Sep 23, 2005)

Med get on a bike and watch the fat burn off.........could be the best overall exercise you will ever need


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 23, 2005)

Riding the bike is great, unless ur erich and take 100 mile "warm-up" runs...

Then ur just a plain sadist with a screaming topping of brimstone...


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 24, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Then ur just a plain sadist with a screaming topping of brimstone...



Can I get extra Hell-fire with that?


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2005)

My advice sounds: quit those damn cigars, and workout out after the beer pies.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

I just ran 2 miles in 13 min. and 8 sec. I had to take a PT test.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2005)

is that gut or bad?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Thats pretty good. that is a little over 6 min and 30 seconds a mile. 2 miles is about 4 km (I think). It is something like 3.8 km or something. That is a pretty good time. I normally take about 14 min and 45 sec to 15 min and 30 sec.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2005)

i don't generally count it so i dunno what my time is....... but i'm very good at running, especially at the speed burst


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

I absolutely hate running.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2005)

why? i like it. one of a very few thingies I like to do continouisly


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 24, 2005)

Ah, a case of go by 'hawk and save a walk!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

I just hate the pain when you run really fast for very long. Yeah you get used to it, but I just dont like it.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2005)

I hate pull-ups! I used to be very good at it (I used to make 10-15, depending on my fitness level) - now I can do hardly 5


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

I hate push ups also. I used to be very good at them until I tore my whole shoulder up and had to have reconstructive surgery and now have permanent pins in my shoulder. OUCH it hurts now when I push ups.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2005)

Push ups and bench press causes me redout very often.......... I probably breath in an incorrect way.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Breathing technique is very important in excersises like that. That could be your problem.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah, I'm working on to fix it out.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

I have problems with mine every once in a while. Somedays I am just on it and some days I am not.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 25, 2005)

OK, so I think I gained some musculary via fitness, tuna fish etc... 

The problem is my stomach grew very much...... I'm like some fat bitch now....... I do situps every day but them seem not to woork......

HELP man!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Do crunches. Crunches are better for toning your stomach than sit ups.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 25, 2005)

what's crunches?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Its an exersise. Similar to a sit up but you dont go all the way up to you knees. In crunches you work your ab muscles by clenching your muscles by coming up slightly off the ground and holding it for about 2 seconds and then releasing. Do about 5 sets of 15 a day and in no time your stomach will be toned out.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 25, 2005)

Oh yes, I know that. I do it though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

There much better than sit ups.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

Yes. But they're not as intensive as sit ups, are they?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Dont have to be, they work the right muscles.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 28, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Yes. But they're not as intensive as sit ups, are they?



Well....... I keep excersising like for 3 minutes in a row (on/off) and I can see (and feel) only a very tiny effect..... Is there a needed way how these should be done?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2005)

You are not doing them right then. I dont know how to describe it in words but I normally do about 5 sets of 15 or 20 a day, and my gut looks better than when I did sit ups and my sit up score on the Army PT test is better.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 29, 2005)

Well could u describe at least the intervals, height and Körperteile that are used between the lay and pull-up?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

Well you lay down like you are doing a situp. When you come up rather than coming full up, only raise yourself about 6 inches off the ground and hold it for about 2 seconds, then come back down to the ground and come back up and hold 2 to 3 seconds. 

There are varietions to the excersise also, such as obliques. In this one you lay down like a sit up but then you take one leg and cross it. If you crossed your left leg, take your right arm and lay it out flat to your sie 90 degrees from you body. When coming up with your body, tilt your body slightly to the left or right depending on which leg you have crossed. Do 20 of these and then switch to the other leg and other side.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

Here is actually the correct way to do them and a better way to describe them than I did up there:



*Crunches*

Muscles Worked: 

The primary muscles worked during crunches are the upper abdominals. Secondarily are the lower abdominals and the obliques. 



Equipment Needed: 

Crunches can be performed on the floor or on a bench. 



Execution: 

Lay flat on the floor or a bench. Bend your legs and raise your knees so your legs are perpendicular to the floor. With your hands placed in front of your chin or behind your head, exhale and curl your upper body towards your knees contracting your abs. Hold the contraction for a second then slowly lower your upper body back to its original position. 



Form: 

Don't arch your lower back during crunches. Keep it slightly rounded. If you have your hands behind your head, make sure you do not pull on your neck. Don't try to lift your whole body off the floor. Keep your lower back in contact with the floor or bench and round your shoulders towards your pelvis. 



Range of Motion: 

Make sure to fully contract and stretch the abdominals during crunches. The abdominal muscles are only responsible for about the first 30° of motion so the range of contraction is not that great. Let your abdominals stretch at the bottom of the movement but don't let the tension leave. 



Comments: 

The abs are a muscle like any other and are stimulated by overload. You can hold a weight a few inches from your face while performing crunches to increase the overload and stimulate more abdominal development. 
http://www.ast-ss.com/training/exercises/execution.asp?bp=Ab&pn=8

*Twisting Crunches *

Muscles Worked: 

The primary muscles worked during twisting crunches are the obliques and upper abdominals. Secondarily are the lower abdominals. 



Equipment Needed: 

Flat bench 



Execution: 

Lie on the floor with your hands behind your head and place your legs across a bench. Exhale and curl your upper body towards the bench rotating your elbow towards the opposite knee. 

Control yourself back to the starting position and repeat the motion to the other side. 



Form: 

Keep your lower back slightly rounded as you perform the crunching motion. 

Make sure you do not pull on your neck as you are crunching. 

Don't try to lift your whole body. Keep your lower back in contact with the floor at all times. 



Range of Motion: 

Make sure to fully contract and stretch the abdominals during twisting crunches. 

Let your abdominals stretch at the bottom of the movement but don't lie flat and let the tension leave. 



Comments: 

Obliques get a lot of work as stabilizers during heavy weight training and don't need direct overload. 

If you want to do some oblique training you can incorporate twisting crunches without any additional weight. 
http://www.ast-ss.com/training/exercises/execution.asp?bp=Ab&pn=2


----------



## Pisis (Dec 3, 2005)

ok, so that's what i did wrong........ i did not raised my feet...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

I did not describe it right either, so that is my fault. It is a good excersise.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)

btw, a great site there. thanks for the link.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

No problem, I had just found it myself.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)

do u think the "showee" is the author?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Doubt it.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 17, 2007)

Started to work out again. Afer... 1,5 years! OMG!!! that will be hard. I'll have to do a lot of crunches...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh but your recovering girlfried will love you for it.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 19, 2007)

She used to work out thrice a week until she had those health problems six Months ago. I did for three years very often but then didn't do anything for two years and when she showed me some of her excersising skills this Weekend, I got really ashamed... Not mentiong that I am feeling and looking better after only two visits to the gym. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

and i'm sure the extra flexability and stamina will have some uses............


----------



## Pisis (Jan 20, 2007)

You pervert - it's obivous what you're thinking on 24 hours a day... 










































Me too....


----------



## Erich (Jan 20, 2007)

go ride a bike and be a god !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

Come on Pisis. Lanc is a pubescent teen. Ofcourse that is all he thinks about. The best workout that he probably gets is from his hand...



Lanc dont get mad, it was a joke...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

haha, and you guys think about it any less


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2007)

Well I've read some article recently about the difference of man's and woman's sexuality and there was one sentence: _"Women, on the contrary to men, don't think on sex 24 hours a day"_.

 I can sign that!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 21, 2007)

U have to work ur abs out in 3 sections Pisis, upper, middle and lower abdominals....

Crunches work the upper abs, situps work the middle, and leg lifts/flutter kicks work the lowers...

The thing about abdominal work Pisis, and I believe we went over this before, is that they are the hardest muscles to improve on... It takes weeks and weeks and months to get ur 6 pack to blossom...

U also have to work ur serratus and oblique muscles as well, as these muscles connect ur abs to ur sides and waist... Do situps or crunches with a twist, bringing ur left elbow to ur right knee, and vice versa...

And for ur crunches, do not support ur legs up in the air, but hold them up there on ur own as u use ur lower abs to keep them there, like in the first pic...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks, Les. I have improved my exc. techniques thanks to your advices. 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 21, 2007)

Ur welcome...


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm stuck in an office job (aviation consultacy) for 11 hours a day, but I run/swim every lunch time (pisses off my boss something fierce).

Monday:
Morning: 20 minute stretch
Lunch: 35 minute run/10-15 minute strength
Evening: 1 1/2 hour capoeria

Tuesday:
Morning: 45 minutes weights/ or Lunch: 20 minute run/30 minute swim (Tuesday is my busy day at work so I can't always do the run/swim)
Evening: 2 hours acrobatics/gymnastics or 1 hour boxing

Wednesday:
Lunch: 45 minutes run
Evening: 1 1/2 hour capoeira

Thursday:
Morning: 1 hour run
Lunch: 30 minute swim/10 minute run or strength

Friday:
Morning: 30 minutes run/20 minutes free weights 
Lunch: 35 minute run/10-15 minute strenght

Saturday:
2 1/2 hour capoeira training (2 sessions) plus a roda (game) of about 1/2 hour

Sunday:
Morning: Beach run/swim combo
Afternoon: Capoeira with friends in oark/on beach

After being a dedicated (but fairly average) cross country and long distance runner and semi-serious (and even worse) triathlete in middle/high school, I got a little lazy at Uni. Once I moved to Japan, I got back into my running (via the magic of hashes), and ended up choaching my Junior High athletics team (we finished third out of 121 schools in the Kyushu competition  ). Got introduced to capoeira by a friend, but never really got to try it out.

Moved back to Sydney, got a job and started organising hashes in the local scene. Got bored because they were either groups of professional/serious athletes looking to run others into the ground or very casual and non-competitive. No fun either way for a semi-serious athlete like me.

Ran my own club for six months or so and then left it all behind and started doing capoeira three times a week. Now all the exercise I do (run, swim, weights, stretching, acrobatics) is all based around improving my core strength and flexiability to make my capoeira better.

At the moment I'm in the best shape of my life (I'm 27) and I'm doing twice as much exercise as when I was training for 10kms ect. I'm also about 30kg heavier than when I was running, mostly thanks to all the upper body mass I've put on from handstands and cartwheels and silly crap like that (one of my nicknames at school was 'Match', bacause I was stick thin and had a massive head).


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 16, 2007)

Lanc,

Another thing to remember is that consistency is important, work out using your preferred routine every day. You can, if you like, use smaller weights with reps in order to build stamina as well as strength.


----------



## trackend (Feb 17, 2007)

The only training I do is lifting my fat arse out of the sofa to get another beer 
(at least I'm honest) thats as close as i'll get to a six pack these days although our local supermarket has 24 packs on special offer at the moment. 
*"Open two three, Drink two three, Swollow two three, BURP"*
Repeat in sets of three or four or what ever you fancy.


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 17, 2007)

trackend said:


> The only training I do is lifting my fat arse out of the sofa to get another beer
> (at least I'm honest) thats as close as i'll get to a six pack these days although our local supermarket has 24 packs on special offer at the moment.
> *"Open two three, Drink two three, Swollow two three, BURP"*
> Repeat in sets of three or four or what ever you fancy.




    

Ah yes, Beer AND Exercise all in one!


----------



## Erich (Feb 17, 2007)

that can be done of course but I like to curl with a bottle of Deutsche Spätlese or Aüslese in each hand. About 50 reps with each bottle before sampling.

As Kiwi said lighter weights will actually go farther for your stretch and added muscle routines, as over weights can stress and tear, but as you limber up you will be able to take on more weight. As I have been doing endurance training for most of my high school through "now" life, I've tried countless different means not to get into a boring habit. change is good......well sometimes. do fast pace walks with light weights in your hands as you walk, and you are exposed to more muscle developments. At least with that type of exercise you will know what muscle groups need working and expanding 

Pisis I know the snow levels have been a real zilch this winter but are you close to area of cross country skiing (Nordic) ? you could probably find no better stretching and testing almost all body muscles than that. Of course I have to admit that cycling has to be in your top five listings  Hey long life is a good thing man . . . ........... ...


----------

